# FL PE via Endorsment



## JasonT33 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone gone through this process with the FL board?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 15, 2007)

Is Endorsement like comity/reciprocity?


----------



## JasonT33 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, pretty much the same thing. I just recently completed my NCEES record and I filled out the FL paperwork for endorsement. The whole application process is pretty straightforward which is nice. I sent my application in the other day with the 230 fee and referenced my NCEES record number. NCEES forwarded my record to the FL Board for a fee of 60 bucks.

I was just wondering how long it takes to get approved. I think the next application review meeting is in March, but I am not sure if thats for endorsment applications or applications for PE and FE exams.

Thanks


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't know just how it works in FL, but I would imagine once they deem your application complete, it'll go on the agenda for the next month's board meeting. That's how NH by reciprocity was for me.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 15, 2007)

JasonT33 said:


> Yep, pretty much the same thing. I just recently completed my NCEES record and I filled out the FL paperwork for endorsement. The whole application process is pretty straightforward which is nice. I sent my application in the other day with the 230 fee and referenced my NCEES record number. NCEES forwarded my record to the FL Board for a fee of 60 bucks.
> I was just wondering how long it takes to get approved. I think the next application review meeting is in March, but I am not sure if thats for endorsment applications or applications for PE and FE exams.
> 
> Thanks


Jason, There is a web site, myfloridalicense.com, and there is a link that will take you to an area where you can see updates about your application. With NCEES record it should be faster but I filled my endorsement application on Nov 7th 2006 and they approved it on Jan 26th 2007. They will send you a card,when everything is ready, telling you when will your application be reviewed by the Board.

Hope that helps...


----------



## JasonT33 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow, 2.5 months huh? Ya hopefully it will go faster since I have a NCEES record.. that alone took almost 5 months to finish. Such a hassle.

How long did it take for them to get your name in the system for reviewing your application? They received my stuff a few days ago and my name is still not in the system.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 15, 2007)

> I have a NCEES record.. that alone took almost 5 months to finish. Such a hassle.


I started mine about a month ago and am just waiting for the last 2-3 documents to get to NCEES.

Did they take a long time or was it your respondents were slow?


----------



## JasonT33 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ya it was more on the respondents end of things, but twice NCEES told me they never got my college transcripts, EIT, and PE info when I verified with the agencies that the information was sent. Strange. I after that, I kept on top of NCEES and emailed them and called like every other day to make sure they got the information and to make sure they update the application status page


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 15, 2007)

JasonT33 said:


> How long did it take for them to get your name in the system for reviewing your application? They received my stuff a few days ago and my name is still not in the system.


Give the a couple of weeks, max. But, you will see on the web first when your license is approved.


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 13, 2007)

Luis said:


> Jason, There is a web site, myfloridalicense.com, and there is a link that will take you to an area where you can see updates about your application. With NCEES record it should be faster but I filled my endorsement application on Nov 7th 2006 and they approved it on Jan 26th 2007. They will send you a card,when everything is ready, telling you when will your application be reviewed by the Board.
> Hope that helps...



I submitted my endorsment application on Feb 16th.. They put my name in the system and all the application items say "work in progress". I checked the calendar and the Florida Board meets tomorrow morning. Now will they review my application then? God I hope so because the next Board meeting after tomorrow is in May. I emailed the lady who handles the applications and asked if my application would be reviewed at the next Board meeting and she never gave me a straight answer. She says it typically takes 7-10 weeks to complete and that she hasn't reviewed it yet. I am not sure what she is reviewing, since the Board application review is tomorrow.

Anyone know how this works? Does the "work in progress" under application status mean that it will be reviewed tomorrow or does it have to say "complete" and then the Board reviews it? This is driving me crazy.. They have had my application for almost a month now.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 13, 2007)

Jason,

I believe that you have some dumb take home ethics test that you have to do, but FL is one of the smoother boards to get through.

Of course, your app will be proccessed only when the board meets.


----------



## GCracker (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an app via endorsement pending with the FL board right now. Some of the items are listed as complete and some as work in progress. But, I didn't have an NCEES record when I applied, so they didn't receive everything at once.

Hopefully they've got everything they need to proceed tomorrow.

My understanding is the lady reviews the application for completeness and then she'll give it to the board for consideration. She will only give them applications she has reviewed and deems complete. Then the board will evaluate the merits (education, experience, references, etc) of the application to decide wether or not to grant licensure.

Good Luck.


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 13, 2007)

So if this lady doesnt have my whole application reviewed by the end of the day today, she wont give it to the board to review tomorrow? This is ridiculous.. According to the calendar, the Board wont meet again until May 15th I believe... I hope she reviews it today... I mean jeez, she has had it for a month and I had my NCEES record transmitted a month ago too.....

I am hoping she has reviewed it and will give it to the Board tomorrow....maybe she just didn't update the application status page yet. I think 7-10 weeks is a bit ridiculous don't you?


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 13, 2007)

GCracker said:


> I have an app via endorsement pending with the FL board right now. Some of the items are listed as complete and some as work in progress. But, I didn't have an NCEES record when I applied, so they didn't receive everything at once.Hopefully they've got everything they need to proceed tomorrow.
> 
> My understanding is the lady reviews the application for completeness and then she'll give it to the board for consideration. She will only give them applications she has reviewed and deems complete. Then the board will evaluate the merits (education, experience, references, etc) of the application to decide wether or not to grant licensure.
> 
> Good Luck.



Gcracker, when did you submit to the Board? Last month?


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 13, 2007)

Per my experience with the FBPE: When all the documents are ready they will send you a card saying when the Board will review your application. They will also say that after that, and if everything is OK, it will take 6 to 8 weeks for the Board to send you your paper work (aka as certificate and wallet card) Be patient...ahhh...almost forgot...in the card they will also ask you to stop e-mailing them and/or checking on the web opcorn: I am not kidding you. Good thing is you will have your license number way before the paper work comes. I have had mine since January 30th, when my application was approved.Still waiting for the paperwork.Not in a hurry. I could not care less.

Good Luck my friends


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Luis said:


> I am not kidding you. Good thing is you will have your license number way before the paper work comes. I have had mine since January 30th, when my application was approved.Still waiting for the paperwork.Not in a hurry. I could not care less.


If you have the number, you have the power !! opcorn:

:bio:

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 13, 2007)

jregieng said:


> If you have the number, you have the power !! opcorn:
> :bio:
> 
> JR


Yes. HE HE HE. Feel the POWER of the Dark Side....


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 14, 2007)

Luis said:


> Per my experience with the FBPE: When all the documents are ready they will send you a card saying when the Board will review your application. They will also say that after that, and if everything is OK, it will take 6 to 8 weeks for the Board to send you your paper work (aka as certificate and wallet card) Be patient...ahhh...almost forgot...in the card they will also ask you to stop e-mailing them and/or checking on the web :reading: I am not kidding you. Good thing is you will have your license number way before the paper work comes. I have had mine since January 30th, when my application was approved.Still waiting for the paperwork.Not in a hurry. I could not care less.
> Good Luck my friends



Well I havent received any card in the mail from the Board....


----------



## GCracker (Mar 14, 2007)

I sent the application in around the end of January. But, I don't think all of the references and verifications made it until the middle of February.

I haven't received anything in the mail either. Looks like we might have to wait for the next meeting. :reading: :thankyou:


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 14, 2007)

GCracker said:


> I sent the application in around the end of January. But, I don't think all of the references and verifications made it until the middle of February.I haven't received anything in the mail either. Looks like we might have to wait for the next meeting. :reading: :thankyou:



Great.. the next meeting is in May. Have you contacted anyone at the Board about your application? I corresponded with Frances Ingram a couple times, but didn't really get much out of it. She only told me it generally takes 7-10 weeks to get approval. I wish there was a way to see what applications are on the agenda today for review.


----------



## GCracker (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, I contacted them and basically got the same thing. I'm still holding out hope that my letter saying they will review my app is in the mail. But, the website isn't showing anything new as completed. I'm going to miss out on a lot of work in FL that would've helped my new firm take off!


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 14, 2007)

GCracker said:


> Yes, I contacted them and basically got the same thing. I'm still holding out hope that my letter saying they will review my app is in the mail. But, the website isn't showing anything new as completed. I'm going to miss out on a lot of work in FL that would've helped my new firm take off!



I emailed Amanda today to see if I may receive more insight than what Frances provided. She hasn't responded back.

I wonder how many endorsment applications they get a month? I cant imagine its anything overwhelming.. Strange though, the two people who I have talked to about the process, both told me that they received a card in the mail giving them updates about their application and where it is in the process. They both also told me they received a card a couple days after they filed their application. Its been over a month and I have yet to see any kind of card.

So if we have to wait until May now, we are probably looking at getting a PE number in July? Incredible


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 14, 2007)

And some people think it would be a good idea to let the Gov't. take over the health care system. LMAO!

I'm a newly licenced PE in FL (by exam), get used to the idea of not having a clue as to where you stand, it's how they operate. I haven't figured out yet whether they're just inept or completely overwhelmed and understaffed. Doesn't really matter I guess, the end result is the same, poor customer service.


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep you got that right.

As of Monday, I have sent out a few emails and left a couple messages... No one has bother to respond to any of my inquiries there.

I guess I am at the mercy of the State Board... not much I can do... so frustrating :reading:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 15, 2007)

I can empathize. I was in "FL Board Limbo" for about a week right before the deadline to apply for last October's exam. They had sent me a card stating that they didn't have my FE confirmation from GA where I took that exam, and also said they were missing one of my references. I verified that everyone had sent everything in to the FL board but they couldn't tell me whether my package was complete or not. Even at 4:30pm the day of the deadline they couldn't tell me if my package was complete or not. I was finally able to get someone on the phone but they said they were so busy that they couldn't help me, I was pissed! Super duper mega pissed! They're incredibly understaffed at the very least, and possibly totally incompetent. I haven't figured out which yet, but like I said above, it doesn't really matter does it? We can't get good timely information out of them regardless.


----------



## GCracker (Mar 15, 2007)

I didn't hear anything yesterday, no card in the mail, and no update on the website. Guess I have to wait for May.


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep nothing as of today... :17:


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey Cracker any new info about your endorsment application? I just found out that a coworker of mine who submitted his endorsment application 5 days after mine in mid February just checked the website this morning and he was assigned a PE number. Thats great, but my application status remains the same as "work in progress." I dont get it. I have emailed the board 3x now in the past week and a half, one of which was an email today inquiring about how his application was processed before mine even though he submitted almost a week later. I havent received any response from them.

UGH


----------



## GCracker (Mar 26, 2007)

My application still has the same info beside it that it had in February. I know they have the info, they just haven't reviewed it yet. :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 26, 2007)

JasonT33 said:


> Hey Cracker any new info about your endorsment application? I just found out that a coworker of mine who submitted his endorsment application 5 days after mine in mid February just checked the website this morning and he was assigned a PE number. Thats great, but my application status remains the same as "work in progress." I dont get it. I have emailed the board 3x now in the past week and a half, one of which was an email today inquiring about how his application was processed before mine even though he submitted almost a week later. I havent received any response from them.
> UGH





GCracker said:


> My application still has the same info beside it that it had in February. I know they have the info, they just haven't reviewed it yet. :multiplespotting:


I am posting this so you can be aware: Do not e-mail/call/contact the Board. It is useless. Be patient. There is nothing else you can do. After you see your license number on the web then, within a week or so, they will send you a letter saying "Congratulations....yadah yadah...blah...blah...blah...you should be receiveing the paper work(Certificate,wallet card, etc.) in 6 to 8 weeks. I got mine last week(FWIW...I put them in the appropiate place next to the toilet paper rolls). It is huge. 11 x 17 I think. It took 7.5 weeks. As you can see there is no sense on rush them. They don't care. Think that you are waiting the results and you are going to be surprised you get them in less than 8 weeks.


----------



## JasonT33 (Mar 26, 2007)

I understand, but I am just curious as to how the heck my friend had his application reviewed and was given a PE number in less than a month... nevermind the fact that he submitted his application a week later than I did.

I am not contacting the board anymore.. 3x in the past week in a half was enough and if they are going to sit there and ignore everything, so be it. :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 26, 2007)

JasonT33 said:


> I understand, but I am just curious as to how the heck my friend had his application reviewed and was given a PE number in less than a month... nevermind the fact that he submitted his application a week later than I did.
> I am not contacting the board anymore.. 3x in the past week in a half was enough and if they are going to sit there and ignore everything, so be it. :multiplespotting:


I sent them many e-mails and they only replied once. Only once.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

JasonT33 said:


> I am not contacting the board anymore.. 3x in the past week in a half was enough and if they are going to sit there and ignore everything, so be it. :multiplespotting:


I live in Tallahassee and I couldn't get a person to talk to me when I showed up there IN PERSON most of the time. Only twice did someone meet with me to discuss my issues when I visited the office on Callaway Road. :multiplespotting:

You haven't seen my smilie for the state board ??

----&gt;






I hope that helps take a 'little' edge of waiting for a response. :multiplespotting:

JR


----------

